# Morphed A.Aandersoni (Andersons salamandar / posh axy)



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a pic of my morphed A.andersoni, probably one of the first, if not the first, held in private hands in the UK. It started morphing about a month ago and is now fully terrestrial.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> image
> This is a pic of my morphed A.andersoni, probably one of the first, if not the first, held in private hands in the UK. It started morphing about a month ago and is now fully terrestrial.



I thought they live shortened life spans if they are morphed ? (not suggesting you did it intentionally)


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

It is a natural morph and not due to poor conditions. I have spoken to a couple of American breeders and they say that A.andersoni morphs appear to be healthier than A.mexicanum morphs, however there is not a lot of research available to make an accurate estimate of its potential life expectancy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how it gets on- keep us posted?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> It'll be interesting to see how it gets on- keep us posted?


Will do, I am treating like a tiger sal which is apparently the recommended way of looking after a morph. It is eating well on worms and crickets and is fully terrestrial.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I had two of these morph last year, they did die after a while, good luck with yours


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

lizamphid1 said:


> I had two of these morph last year, they did die after a while, good luck with yours


Where did you get the andersoni from? they are hard to source and i am looking for more.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah keep them like a tiger sal, pretty much exact same care, i had one of my axolotl's morph a while ago and it actually lived fairly long, of course it didn't live as long as it would have done if aquatic but it's an interesting thing to watch all the same


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Update on my morp, wood lice have now been added to its diet, I started a colony last weekend, they are quite hard to feed with tongs due to their size . I will be evicting the morph from its two foot tank into a large plastic box which will be set up as a more drier home, as they present set up is quite damp. I will be establishing a wood lice colony in its new home in the attempt to get it too feed itself, although it feeds well I can spend up to twenty minutes a day performing this task as food items placed on the substrate are ignored or wriggle off whilst it is staring at them, I have blatantly spoilt my pet and it only seems to eat if hand/tong fed. I will also be transferring it to my recently finished shed which I have rebuilt as a phib shed, I have insulated it with four inch polystyrene, fitted a double glazed window and will be running an ac unit to keep the temp at an acceptable level during the summer. Will post pics when it is set up.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

any more pictures of the morph, ian?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

These are my latest photos, i have constructed a drier enclosure for my morph, he is currently shedding his skin so i placed it in the water bowl to keep it moist, i have now added wood lice to its diet and will be starting a colony in the enclosure to try and encourage it to feed itself.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice. Are you planning to use moss or leaflitter in there, or keep to soil?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

There is allready moss in there by the water bowl, i am trying to provide areas of different moisture levels(though the main substrate is dryer than the previous set up). I will be adding leaf litter soon and i set up a wood lice colony in the tank after the pics were taken.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> There is allready moss in there by the water bowl, i am trying to provide areas of different moisture levels(though the main substrate is dryer than the previous set up). I will be adding leaf litter soon and i set up a wood lice colony in the tank after the pics were taken.


Kewl. :no1:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

My latest pics, it has put weight on since the last photos, it can feed ok on worms placed next to it, i have included cockroaches to its diet and am training it to hunt, not very well to be honest, it is pretty bad at catching fast moving prey.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

ianxxx said:


> Where did you get the andersoni from? they are hard to source and i am looking for more.


dartfrog.co.uk has two pairs but prepair to dig deep ,,adults £250 per pair


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

rigsby said:


> dartfrog.co.uk has two pairs but prepair to dig deep ,,adults £250 per pair


Thanks, i have seen them. Think i will give them a miss at that price lol


----------

